# More Christmas Soap :)



## bjbarrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so excited how these turned out. I put pics up on Facebook and within the next half hour, I sold 4 bars. So exciting


----------



## Hazel (Nov 27, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## bjbarrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## llineb (Dec 1, 2013)

Adorable!  No melted embeds or color bleeding...great job!!!!!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 4, 2013)

It is cute!!!! No offense but if I were you, I would try to use a green color instead of the blue...

Let me know what you think!


----------



## soapbooks (Dec 5, 2013)

That's really cute. I'm going to visit your shop  Very creative!


----------



## madamlian (Dec 6, 2013)

great...


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

I have these soaps for sale on my Etsy account. BrittanysSoapnScents


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm sorry if this is out of place, but I think maybe the photos on the shop should be better quality.  I think the soaps themselves are great, but you need to show them off in a way that does them justice.

Feel free to boo me if I'm being mean


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand that. It's mainly a money thing. I don't have a camera that takes really good pics or anything, so that's the best I can do at the moment. I wish they could be better, but it's the best I can do until I'm able to get a better quality camera.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I'm sorry if this is out of place, but I think maybe the photos on the shop should be better quality.  I think the soaps themselves are great, but you need to show them off in a way that does them justice.
> 
> Feel free to boo me if I'm being mean




I agree totally!!!! You may want to place the soap on a contrasting base a click a picture!!!! I would use a white base or a red base.... Even I'd it is just a Kleenex napkin or a red towel.... U know what I mean.... Here is an example


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> I agree totally!!!! You may want to place the soap on a contrasting base a click a picture!!!! I would use a white base or a red base.... Even I'd it is just a Kleenex napkin or a red towel.... U know what I mean.... Here is an example View attachment 4799
> View attachment 4800




I'll give it a try when I make my next batch of Christmas soaps. Hopefully that won't be too long from now.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

bjbarrick said:


> I understand that. It's mainly a money thing. I don't have a camera that takes really good pics or anything, so that's the best I can do at the moment. I wish they could be better, but it's the best I can do until I'm able to get a better quality camera.




Your pictures are not bad but the back of a gas stove coil is not very eye catching for buyers!  

I am not trying to be mean either but just some selling tips.... I have learnt over the past few years that a lot of sales depend on the presentation. 

Sorry dear but see if u can take another picture of the same soap in another background . You will see the difference yourself!!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38893

The above is a thread which might help.

Also little things like what is in the back ground, the amount of light, what the soap is on at the time can all be adjusted and could make a world of difference.  Not that all pics posted here need that amount of thought...........but for sales it might be an idea


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38893
> 
> The above is a thread which might help.
> 
> Also little things like what is in the back ground, the amount of light, what the soap is on at the time can all be adjusted and could make a world of difference.  Not that all pics posted here need that amount of thought...........but for sales it might be an idea




I agree 100%. Like the small Xmas tree soaps I have laced on the back of my cutting board! The back background on the snowflakes.... A "to go box".


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll give it a try when I get the chance to. I'm wanting to try and make some new soaps today if I get the chance.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

Sure. Let us know how they turn out. I think I may try some today too. Will see . This weekend I am thinking of getting done with the soaps that I want to gift people at work for Christmas. Will see how that goes! 

Thanks for not taking our suggestions in a negative manner!!!!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll take any advice I can get. I'm still new to the selling aspect of it. I would love to be able to make this a successful business.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

I cannot open the link of the tutorial.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> I cannot open the link of the tutorial.



I fixed it.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I fixed it.




I still cannot open it


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2013)

Are you saying you can't open the link to the post http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38893 or that you can't open the photography link in it? I checked the link in the topic for the photography tutorial and it went immediately to the blog. I don't know why you're having a problem with it.

Here's the link to the photo tute. Try clicking on this one.

http://www.viauphotography.com/blog...y-Product-Photography-With-a-$12-Set-Up!.aspx


If it still doesn't work for you, just copy and paste it into the address bar.


----------



## seven (Dec 8, 2013)

I dont have a proper camera, so far i'm using my iphone to take pics for my website. Good lighting (i always do it outside with natural lighting) and a simple set up to bring up the contrast (like khanjari said) really help a lot. The pics are quite acceptable imo. 

A nice camera is of course can do you good, but just saying that there are ways to overcome that and still have good pictures


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 8, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Are you saying you can't open the link to the post http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38893 or that you can't open the photography link in it? I checked the link in the topic for the photography tutorial and it went immediately to the blog. I don't know why you're having a problem with it.
> 
> Here's the link to the photo tute. Try clicking on this one.
> 
> ...




Now I can. It was the link of the tutorial that wasn't working! Great tutorial. Thanks for all your help


----------



## soapbooks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fantastic photography tutorial btw. Thanks for sharing. I'm always needing to take photos and always seem to get awful shadows but the tutorial you shared should fix all of that. Cheers


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 29, 2013)

John_Kelvin said:


> You really have a tallent !




Thank you! I can't wait to start working on my Valentines Day soaps!! And now that I'm also doing CP, I have soooo many things in mind


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 29, 2013)

Your Mocha Soap looks wonderful--just pinned it!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 29, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Your Mocha Soap looks wonderful--just pinned it!




Thank you so much  my hubby and I have both used it and have customers that have and loved it.


----------

